# E* HD wishlist



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok, now that D* has launched their new batch of channels, which if any are on your wish list for E* to add?

Personally, 

I want to see TBS and FSN Bay Area(not on D*'s new list, but still needed).


----------



## terfmop (Sep 28, 2004)

aaronbud said:


> Ok, now that D* has launched their new batch of channels, which if any are on your wish list for E* to add?
> 
> Personally,
> 
> I want to see TBS and FSN Bay Area(not on D*'s new list, but still needed).


it isn't really E*,but I'd like to see NPS broadcast their distants in HD


----------



## RTE (Aug 26, 2007)

I have enough sports channels. I just want all *HBO* and *Starz* channels in HD. I hope some day Turner Movie Classics is added to HD. The only news I watch is *FOX*. Everyone needs a local package in HD.


----------



## db2 (Aug 27, 2007)

If we're talking about HD channels that exist I'd like to see Smithsonian or CNN. 

If we're talking any channel I would LOOOOOVE to see TCM HD, Fox Soccer Channel HD and Setanta HD in that order.


----------



## fuerion (Jan 20, 2007)

The next two I want are USA HD and Spike HD. Scifi HD before Dresden Files comes back on would be nice too.


----------



## Crowther (Mar 14, 2007)

A 24 hour news channel and the weather channel.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

SciFi and the other movie channels for me. Mainly SciFi since it's just about the only channel left now that I watch regularly that I don't get in HD.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I want all the XXX rated shows in HD


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

I would like all the HBO, Showtime, and Starz channels in HD. When they are available I would also like Cartoon Network, Nick, Disney, and Toon Disney for my son while he's still young enough to enjoy them.

Rick


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

Of the HD channels that D* has and E* doesn't, I would like: none.

Of the rest, first I would like to get SciFi and USA in HD. Less important but worth watching, Toon and Comedy Central. And, if I can dream, IFC-HD would be cool.



fuerion said:


> The next two I want are USA HD and Spike HD. Scifi HD before Dresden Files comes back on would be nice too.


Um, last info I have is that Dresden Files was canceled. Hope that doesn't make me the bearer of bad news....


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

NESN , USA and TBS, but mostly NESN


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Crowther said:


> A 24 hour news channel and the weather channel.


There already is a 24 hr news channel. Voom supplies HD News channel.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

zlensman said:


> Um, last info I have is that Dresden Files was canceled. Hope that doesn't make me the bearer of bad news....


Actually, that should be good news for him, since SciFi has to be in HD before Dresden Files comes back if it is cancelled


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

RTE said:


> I have enough sports channels. I just want all *HBO* and *Starz* channels in HD.


Ditto on that. That would be #1 for me.

2. Fox News

3. USA (Just for Monk lol)

4. CMT maybe


----------



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR (Jul 4, 2007)

He Save Dave said:


> Ditto on that. That would be #1 for me.
> 
> 2. Fox News
> 
> ...


Another Monk fan. 

But my order would be: USA (for Monk AND Psych :grin; CMT (actually, I'd really like GAC, since CMT doesn't play enough music, but I wonder if they're too small to go HD soon? ); and then Chiller and maybe Fuel (E* has neither in SD), Fox News, and CNN Headline News.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

whatchel1 said:


> There already is a 24 hr news channel. Voom supplies HD News channel.


Give them 5 minutes, they'll give you everything they have then have to replay the loop. Over and over.

I normally don't watch TV news, but have sampled this a few times as 16:9 filler when I step away from the TV. I'll do so again from time to time.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I didn't say it was great just that it is news in HD. BTW it's a 15 m loop. :hurah: :lol:


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

Now

NESN HD 
locals


Future HD

Sci-fi
USA


----------



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

1, Sci-fi

2. Fox News

3. Spike

4. G4


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

1) SciFi in HD
2)USA (JAG would be nice again in HD)
3)CBSHD (substitute any network your provider cannot give you because the owner of the Local will not allow, or is not available) 
4) More versions of the Premiums...


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

I would like to see all the premium movie channels that D* offers in HD available to E* subscribers along with USA and Sci Fi in HD when they are up and running.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Spike TV anounced yesterday on the Power Block that it will be in HD starting in January.

Also WWE has been working on HD so USA network will be in HD soon but I do not know when.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

If Speed TV would light up in HD I think I would be set with what we have and could turn off SD in the guide.
I'm really enjoying the MHD channel.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I'll say it again. How about Dish getting all their HD customers their 4 networks in HD?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Really... if a channel doesn't exist in HD yet then it can't be on a Dish HD wish list.

The Dish HD wish list should only include channels that are currently in HD that Dish does not yet have (TBSHD for example). Channels that do not yet exist in HD (SciFiHD for example) should be on a SciFi or general HD wish list... Dish can't add channels that don't exist.

If we are making a list of channels we wish exist... then I would just wish for one.. The InfiniteHD channel, which would always have whatever I want it to have in HD


----------



## J. Allen Head (Apr 21, 2002)

#1 - TBS HD and WB HD & UPN HD

#2 - SpikeTV HD

#3 - Speed Channel HD

#4 - Fox News HD


----------



## yaksplat (Dec 12, 2006)

I'd like the locals that were promised to me last year.


----------



## natem50 (Jul 19, 2007)

1.Locals in Indy area
2. TBS HD
3. CNN HD
4. Spike TV HD


----------



## Walter_81 (Oct 2, 2007)

i just sub's with d* and you guys are spoiled, my cable co. only had 12 hd channels.....the only one worth a damn was espn. 

I just want nhl network hd, thats all i ask.....since ill be getting 3 times the hd channels now


----------



## rlu929s (Aug 9, 2006)

I would like to see:

USA HD
TBS HD
SCIFI HD

When I see USA added I"ll most likely come back to E* HD.


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

#1-Harrisburg,PA locals
#2-Speed HD


----------



## benn5325 (Mar 16, 2004)

1 - Speed
2 - Sci-Fi
3 - FX


----------



## BrianG (Jul 9, 2006)

1) Any available premium movie channels.
2) Sci Fi

It seemed like E* had a lead that they would not let anyone beat. Now I see an aggresive move on the part of D* and they already have more premium movie channels in HD and they have Sci Fi HD. I pay good money for the premium movie channels so it looks like I will be jumping ship from E* to D* unless I see an annoucement from E* really quick here.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Any available HD channel. ANY!


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah, locals would be nice.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh and TBS-HD for the playoffs. Then maybe dump it if it costs too much for stretch-o-vision Turner crap.

Why doesn't dish just offer TBS-HD baseball as PPV?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Bubba3 said:


> #1-Harrisburg,PA locals
> #2-Speed HD


#1 - Harrisburg, PA locals. *GOT 'EM!*
#2 - Speed HD. *Will have it soon!*

*Thanks D*!*


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

i can't believe that nobody has mentioned....

Charlie Chat in HD and 
Tech Forum in HD

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

FSN Wisconsin & TCM HD


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Locals locals locals. Also, locals.


----------



## pardek1701 (Sep 11, 2007)

SciFi HD


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Well now that we have TBS in HD, I guess the only BIG craving I have is FSN Bay Area in HD. Basketball season is around the corner, I hope Charlie can come through on that one!!


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

My top 3

1) SciFi HD
2) SciFi HD
3) SciFi HD


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Smithsonian HD ...
TBS HD (if Sienfeld is real HD)


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

nataraj said:


> Smithsonian HD ...
> TBS HD (if Sienfeld is real HD)


If you hadn't noticed already TBS HD is now on Dish at 139...


----------



## J. Allen Head (Apr 21, 2002)

Cool - We do have TBS HD It's not in the 9000 range only on 139 guess thats why i didn't see it in the guide yesterday


----------



## mikesd (Jun 18, 2006)

BrianG said:


> 1) Any available premium movie channels.
> 2) Sci Fi
> 
> :up: :up: :up:


----------



## bubba gump (Jul 1, 2007)

I'll say it again I just would love to have my locals.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

dave1234 said:


> If you hadn't noticed already TBS HD is now on Dish at 139...


542 if you do not have HD mapdown active.


----------



## Argee (Oct 16, 2006)

fuerion said:


> The next two I want are USA HD and Spike HD. Scifi HD before Dresden Files comes back on would be nice too.


Dresden Files was cancelled. Sorry, I liked it to.


----------



## blarg (Apr 15, 2007)

1) Sci-Fi
2) USA
3) Cartoon Network (probably not much difference since most of their content is 4:3)
4)Fox News (not a big deal - news is news, and reporters don't set up HD cameras remotely)


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

1) USA (Monk and Psyche and Burn Notice)

2) SCIFI (Eureka and the hope that Dresden comes back)

3) Nick

4) Cartoon Network

5) Comedy Central

6) CNN

7) My local FOX!!!!!! (I know, it's not Dish's fault)


----------



## blarg (Apr 15, 2007)

coldmiser said:


> 2) SCIFI (Eureka and the hope that Dresden comes back)


Dresden Files has been cancelled. It's NOT coming back.

Flash Gordon and Wrestling gets another season, but Dresden Files...no. Oh yeah, and while D* now has Sci-Fi HD, E* has made no announcements.

How about ditching one of the more useless Voom channels for Sci-Fi. I'm wiling to live without the 24-hour-a-day-kung-fu-HD or any of those other channels I've never watched.


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

blarg said:


> Dresden Files has been cancelled. It's NOT coming back.


Well with that attitude it never will! 

Seriously though...A lot of shows have been canceled and the fans have helped bring them back.

I'm hopeful that they will cancel the POS Flash Gordon and revive Dresden, but I've already seen the lead from Desden in a new show "Big Shots".

And what's with wrestling on SciFi?!??!?!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

blarg said:


> How about ditching one of the more useless Voom channels for Sci-Fi. I'm wiling to live without the 24-hour-a-day-kung-fu-HD or any of those other channels I've never watched.


Why do people keep bashing the Voom channels? There are lots of HD and SD channels I don't watch much, but I figure someone likes them...

Meanwhile, Dish isn't carrying Voom at the expense of other channels. Dish could launch a bunch more HD and still have Voom... so it isn't like Voom is taking the last transponder space.

I like SciFi and would enjoy seeing it added in HD... but as I understand it they are not showing everything in HD right now.. and the shows I watch regularly are all on hiatus right now anyway... so I absolutely would NOT vote for Dish to take down a current 24/7 HD channel in the voom suite for a part-time HD channel.

Granted, I don't watch every channel in the Voom suite... and I have thought Voom could consolidate their stuff and have less channels and less repeats as a result... so I would vote for that.. but I wouldn't vote for just lopping off a channel and losing the content entirely.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

HD Locals
Speed
USA
MSNBC
SciFi
Bravo

in that order!


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

dave1234 said:


> If you hadn't noticed already TBS HD is now on Dish at 139...


Yes, I had not - when I wrote the post.

So, let me amend 

- Smothsonian
- Comedy Central (if Stewart and Colbert are in HD)


----------



## snashbar (Jun 8, 2007)

FSN Bay Area HD, and Fox 40 (Sacramento) HD.


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm going to be the first to say CNBC... not for HD video but cleaner graphics and more efficient use of a 16:9 screen.

Others include:

SCI-FI
CNN
KCPQ Q13 Fox Seattle
Distants (not E* I know)


----------

